# [DISCUSSIONE] mozilla-firefox 1.0_pre stabile?

## zUgLiO

Come mai è stabile per praticamente tutte le architetture quando stabile proprio non lo è?

Crasha molto spesso, soprattutto con javascript di mezzo.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64501

Io leggendo il changelog non ho capito questo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 17 Sep 2004; Olivier Crete <tester@gentoo.org>
> 
>   mozilla-firefox-1.0_pre.ebuild:
> ...

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63996

La mia non è assolutamente una critica, lo uso con soddisfazione,quando crasha lo riapro. Solo che mi sembra un po azzardato metterlo stable.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io lo uso da almeno 3 o 4 giorni senza chiuderlo e mai si e' crashato. Che cflags usi?

----------

## zUgLiO

uso il binario. A me solo oggi è crashato 4 volte   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> uso il binario. A me solo oggi è crashato 4 volte  

 

Io l'ho compilato, quindi prova a compilarlo anche tu

----------

## gutter

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> uso il binario. A me solo oggi è crashato 4 volte  

 

Anche a me è capitato un paio di volte che crashi. 

Ho avuto la stessa sensazione tua, ovvero qualche problema in pagine che contengono javascript.

----------

## _sys/sid

anchio adesso sto' usando il binario...

ma non mi ha mai dato problemi (2-3 giorni)

----------

## zUgLiO

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io l'ho compilato, quindi prova a compilarlo anche tu

 

Non ci penso nemmeno   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Non ci penso nemmeno  

 

perche' lo fai partire la notte e il mattino e' bello compilato

----------

## zUgLiO

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perche' lo fai partire la notte e il mattino e' bello compilato

 

si ok, ma anche il binario cacchio dovrebbe andare  :Smile: 

----------

## Guglie

io l'ho compilato, e fino a quando non ho visto questo post (come segnalato in bugzilla con il sito www.linuxtoday.com firefox crasha) non ho mai avuto problemi

----------

## zUgLiO

Secondo me infatti mettere una preview release come stabla mi sembra un attimino un controsenso..ma se lo hanno fatto un motivo sensato ci sarà pure..

Non è che magari hanno scoperto un bug importante nei firefox precedenti e magari è stato corretto solo in questa pre release? Cosi tutti le altre risulterebbero "pericolose" mentre questa no..potrebbe avere un senso?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

L'unica cosa che non mi funziona piu' e' la funzione ricerca mi apre la barra in basso ma quando cerco qualcosa nulla. Capita anche a voi?

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa che non mi funziona piu' e' la funzione ricerca mi apre la barra in basso ma quando cerco qualcosa nulla. Capita anche a voi?

 

Idem come fedeliallalinea funziona solo l'evidenziazione.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  Capita anche a voi?

 

No quella funziona da me, ed è anche molto + utile di prima, come novità mi piace davvero molto sto firefox   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Guglie

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa che non mi funziona piu' e' la funzione ricerca mi apre la barra in basso ma quando cerco qualcosa nulla. Capita anche a voi?

 

da me funziona Highlight, ma non Find Next e Find Previous

----------

## GhePeU

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64196

comunque gli sviluppatori hanno fatto un bel casino con l'ultimo aggiornamento di firefox e thunderbird... io non riuscivo a usare le frecce per muovermi nella location bar e le preferenze ed export bookmarks non salvavano niente... ho dovuto ricrearmi il profilo prima di scoprire che bastava rimuovere compreg.dat

----------

## fedeliallalinea

http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=129512

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64196

----------

## Gyrus

si anche a me stessi problemi di GhePeU (impossibile usare le frecce per spostare il cursore nella barra degli URL e nella ricerca ......

Anche dopo averlo compilato .... 

Ho rimesso la 0.9.3 , funge benissimo ..... ed aspetto la 1.0 

Gyrus

----------

## Gyrus

si anche a me stessi problemi di GhePeU (impossibile usare le frecce per spostare il cursore nella barra degli URL e nella ricerca ......

Anche dopo averlo compilato .... 

Ho rimesso la 0.9.3 (bin), funge benissimo ..... ed aspetto la 1.0 

Gyrus

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Gyrus e GhePeU: Leggetevi questo post da cima a fondo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=223823  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Guglie wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   L'unica cosa che non mi funziona piu' e' la funzione ricerca mi apre la barra in basso ma quando cerco qualcosa nulla. Capita anche a voi? 
> 
> da me funziona Highlight, ma non Find Next e Find Previous

 

all'inizio non mi funzionava nemmeno l'highlight, ma poi rimuovendo tutte le vecchie extension, almeno quello ha ripreso a funzionare... ma niente find next..

Ciao!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

a me non è mai crashato, manco col famoso sito http://linuxtoday.com/

----------

## GhePeU

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @Gyrus e GhePeU: Leggetevi questo post da cima a fondo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=223823 

 

"ho dovuto ricrearmi il profilo prima di scoprire che bastava rimuovere compreg.dat"   :Rolling Eyes: 

lo so, e l'ho anche ricompilato con la modifica all'ebuild che sistema il find, ma ho scoperto la cosa in ritardo

controllo sempre in giro quando trovo problemi, e se guardi in giro ho segnalato bug su diversi programmi, non solo su bugs.gentoo.org ma anche sui relativi bugzilla e mailing list, ma non sempre si ha tempo da perdere per risolvere problemi

----------

## Gyrus

Concordo .....

Gyrus

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *Guglie wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   L'unica cosa che non mi funziona piu' e' la funzione ricerca mi apre la barra in basso ma quando cerco qualcosa nulla. Capita anche a voi? 
> 
> da me funziona Highlight, ma non Find Next e Find Previous

 

Idem   :Rolling Eyes: 

Però linuxtoday.com non me lo fa crashare, io l'ho compilato  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## Raffo

uso il binario e funziona perfettamente, mai un crash. sarà c*lo??  :Laughing: 

----------

## possi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa che non mi funziona piu' e' la funzione ricerca mi apre la barra in basso ma quando cerco qualcosa nulla. Capita anche a voi?

 

idem...

non mi installa nemmeno i temi  :Rolling Eyes: 

a voi funzionano?

ciapsLast edited by possi on Mon Sep 20, 2004 11:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *possi wrote:*   

> non mi installa nemmeno i themi 
> 
> a voi funzionano?

 

No i temi me li installa io ho messo noia

----------

## possi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *possi wrote:*   non mi installa nemmeno i themi 
> 
> a voi funzionano? 
> 
> No i temi me li installa io ho messo noia

 

ho rimosso il file .dat ora vanno

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *possi wrote:*   

> ho rimosso il file .dat ora vanno

 

Si quel file se si lascia crea molte noie quindi rimuovetelo non cancella alcuna impostazione

----------

## neon

La versione per ppc è stata smascherata anche prima di quella x86... In 5 minuti di utilizzo 10 crash. Sinceramente mi secco ad applicare 20 patch e modificare file .dat per farlo andare. Morale della favola al sesto minuto ho editato

/etc/portage/package.mask: >=net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0_pre

Quando lo sistemano loro fatemi un fischio.

Latest version installed: 0.9.3-r1  :Wink: 

----------

## possi

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> La versione per ppc è stata smascherata anche prima di quella x86... In 5 minuti di utilizzo 10 crash. Sinceramente mi secco ad applicare 20 patch e modificare file .dat per farlo andare. Morale della favola al sesto minuto ho editato
> 
> /etc/portage/package.mask: >=net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0_pre
> 
> Quando lo sistemano loro fatemi un fischio.
> ...

 

Io a parte il problemino del find (abbè uso l'highlight ..quello che cerco lo becco lo stesso)... non ho mai avuto un crash in diversi giorni di utilizzo...

bye

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sto provando a ricompilare firefox con questa https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=40053 patch vi diro' se il problema si risolve.

----------

## paolo

Io l'ho installato l'altro ieri. Una volta è crashato, altra volta bloccato con la cpu al 100% (www.ilcuoredisbt.it) e in più non mi funzionano le freccette cursore quindi non riesco a tornare indietro sul testo appena scritto. Come le premo scorro l'intera finestra   :Rolling Eyes: 

Stabile un corno! La volpe frettolosa fece i volpini infuocati cechi.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@paolo: se leggi il thread trovi la soluzione... devi cancellare il file compreg.dat da .mozilla

```
find /home/*/.mozilla/firefox/*/compreg.dat -exec rm -f {} \; || :
```

----------

## GhePeU

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sto provando a ricompilare firefox con questa https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=40053 patch vi diro' se il problema si risolve.

 

si risolve, come ho già scritto l'ho già ricompilato con quella modifica

----------

## paolo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @paolo: se leggi il thread trovi la soluzione... devi cancellare il file compreg.dat da .mozilla
> 
> ```
> find /home/*/.mozilla/firefox/*/compreg.dat -exec rm -f {} \; || :
> ```
> ...

 

Io in tutti questi mesi ho continuato a credere che la dir del mio browser fosse rimasta ~/.phoenix

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## paolo

Ok, risolta la storia del movimento tramite del cursore tramite freccette e anche quello che non mi ricordava le password delle autenticazioni http.

Resta il blocco+consumo della cpu al 100% quando provo ad aprire www.ilcuoredisbt.it .

A voi lo apre?

Qua trampo' cancello tutta la cartella .mozilla  :Smile: 

P.

----------

## il_guru

a me quel sito lo apre tranquillamente, e mi funziona tutta la barra di find (troppo comoda!)

i crash ogni tanto ci sono ma di solito per me sono legati all'utilizzo di form...

----------

## Raffo

 *paolo wrote:*   

> www.ilcuoredisbt.it .
> 
> A voi lo apre?

 

si, fatica un po', ma la apre. e la barra di find funziona correttamente...

----------

## mambro

 *Raffo wrote:*   

>  *paolo wrote:*   www.ilcuoredisbt.it .
> 
> A voi lo apre? 
> 
> si, fatica un po', ma la apre. e la barra di find funziona correttamente...

 

quindi con la patch che ha postato fedeliallalinea il find funziona bene?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *paolo wrote:*   

> aprire www.ilcuoredisbt.it 

 Ci mette una vita ma lo apre. Probabilmente le applet java presenti contribuiscono sensibilmente a rallentare tutta la faccenda...

----------

## Raffo

@mambro: io nn ho messo nessuna patch. ho aggiornato firefox quando il portage l'ha dato da aggiornare e mai un crash. come ho detto pochi post sopra, sarà c*lo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bellissimo con la patch https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=40053 ora funziona anche il find... ora e' al completo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Guglie

domanda stupida penso, ma come si fa ad applicare la patch?   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> domanda stupida penso, ma come si fa ad applicare la patch?  

 

La salvi in un file dove vuoi poi da root va in 

```
# cd /usr/portage/net-www/mozilla-firefox
```

dai il comando

```
# patch -p1 < /path/to/patch

# emerge mozilla-firefox
```

----------

